# what is your longest kill?



## Thewolf2000 (Apr 27, 2013)

tell me what is your longest kill shot.

this is how it shoud be set out:

distance:

spesie:

slingshot:

shootingstile:

draw stile:

bands used:

ammo:

ammo waight:

speed:


----------



## Thewolf2000 (Apr 27, 2013)

ill start of:

distance: 30m

spesis: pigion

slingshot: home made natural

shooting stile: pinchgrip

drawstile: to the check

ammo: arrow

ammmo waight:NA

speed:NA


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

distance: 74 paces

species: dove

slingshot: prototype Axiom

style: fork support

draw: 32"

ammo: 7/16" steel

LUCKY SHOT


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

over 180 yards on a coot with a self made seal sniper 45 wad cutter hail marry that worked


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

distance: 8m

spesie: cross fox

slingshot: walnut natty

shootingstile: gangster

draw stile: to ear

bands used: Double .40mm latex

ammo: .490 round ball

ammo waight: 200 grains

speed: 180fps. approx.

Straight down out of my treestand.

Fwv2


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

distance:76 paces
species:Black Bird
slingshot: dgui's classic PFS
shootingstile:Gangster
draw stile: Butterfly
bands used: Dankung 17*45's singles
ammo:2/4 in. steel ball
ammo waight: Not sure.
speed: ? Not sure.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Distance: 25 -35 feet or round 10 meters

Species :Squirrel

Slingshot: Maple natty

Slinging style: 45 degree angle

Draw style: a touch past my ear possibly 3/4 butterfly

Bands: TBG inch to 3/4 inch taper

Ammo: 50 cal steel

Ammo weight: unsure

Speed of ammo: I always sling around 170-200 fps on any hunting setup.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## kikku214 (Feb 10, 2013)

distance:7m

spesie:chiff chaff

slingshot:steel slingshot

shootingstile:to hammer grip

draw stile:to the check

bands used:yellow tubs

ammo:marble

ammo waight:3g

speed:N/A


----------



## Numair Ahmed (Jul 10, 2013)

35 to 40 feet 
Crow 
Marksman red taper tubes
3/8 inch steel
Behind the mouth


----------



## Numair Ahmed (Jul 10, 2013)

Ott


----------



## Numair Ahmed (Jul 10, 2013)

Natrual slingshot


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Numair, please use the Edit Button.


----------



## Numair Ahmed (Jul 10, 2013)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Numair, please use the Edit Button.


 There is no edit button


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

I'd be much more impressed to hear of someones shortest kill distance ( on a truly wild animal or bird, that is, not a duck that came over for some bread} . Nothing wrong with a long shot if you feel sure you can make it but IMO getting in close to the prey sorts out the real hunters { human and animal } from the long-distance 'shoot and hope' johnnies . Cheers, Harry


----------

